# TB stuck in boot loop



## Fireal (May 1, 2012)

I'm running a rooted tb with thundershed 1.5. My phone was plugged in charging and everything was fine until I unplugged it. It then did a quick reboot into the htc screen, and now it will not stop rebooting.

I am able to get into the HBOOT menu, but I cannot access recovery. I have no idea what to do now as I cannot access my sd card via my phone.

Any ideas? I dont want to start having to use my storm again....


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

Why can't you access recovery from HBoot? And what we're you doing last before your phone began looping?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fireal (May 1, 2012)

Im not sure why I cant access recovery. I have a feeling that something within my filesystem on my sd card is corrupt.

I was able to boot my phone up with a different formatted sd card, but i discovered once a filesystem is created the phone will bootloop again once restarted.


----------



## kr0n (Jul 12, 2011)

Fireal said:


> Im not sure why I cant access recovery. I have a feeling that something within my filesystem on my sd card is corrupt.
> 
> I was able to boot my phone up with a different formatted sd card, but i discovered once a filesystem is created the phone will bootloop again once restarted.


I would try to backup whatever is on your SD by removing it and sticking it in your PC. Then format the card using FAT32 filesystem. Stick it back in the phone and see if that fixes it.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Or you could get a fullimage and flash useing hboot

Lump


----------



## Fireal (May 1, 2012)

kr0n said:


> I would try to backup whatever is on your SD by removing it and sticking it in your PC. Then format the card using FAT32 filesystem. Stick it back in the phone and see if that fixes it.


what are some important system files on my sd card that I should keep backed up? I don't mind starting from scratch but if there are certain things to back up that would ease the process


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

Fireal said:


> what are some important system files on my sd card that I should keep backed up? I don't mind starting from scratch but if there are certain things to back up that would ease the process


I'm sure he just mean photos or any other important things you have. Nothing else on the cars would really be any help.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fireal (May 1, 2012)

not sure what caused the problem, but I just started back from scratch.

thanks for the help guys


----------



## Fireal (May 1, 2012)

so my tb finally shit the bed. For some reason whenever it was charging and I unplugged, it would constantly bootloop. And yesterday I couldnt even get it to hold a charge. Finally I was fedup and brought it to verizon.

Because I had cracked my screen prior to this incident, they would not be able to issue a warrenty replacement regardless if it was from the screen or not. Luckily I pay for the insurion replacement (I usually go through 3 of each phone model) and ordered a replacement.

but this time I pulled a fast one. I switched my phone make on the asurion website hoping it would work.

Today I received a brand new rezound, complete in box with charger, new battery, 16gb sd card, and headphones.

I win


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

Fireal said:


> so my tb finally shit the bed. For some reason whenever it was charging and I unplugged, it would constantly bootloop. And yesterday I couldnt even get it to hold a charge. Finally I was fedup and brought it to verizon.
> 
> Because I had cracked my screen prior to this incident, they would not be able to issue a warrenty replacement regardless if it was from the screen or not. Luckily I pay for the insurion replacement (I usually go through 3 of each phone model) and ordered a replacement.
> 
> ...


Hahaha imma try that >. <

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------

